# How to catch a red belly piranha



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had any good idea's on catching red belly p's in there tank.

Well my tank actually. The only time they have ever ben netted was when they where smaller and I moved them from the old home a 90gal.

When I did this the only way I was able to catch them was too drain almost all the water out and then move all the gravel to one side of the tank, not allowing them to swim very far.

I try'd yesterday to catch one and got very upset. It was very hard just too keep track of one p.

Maybe frank has some input on this. I have no idea. Everytime I get the net close he would get away, and actually caught him once but he ripped the net apart and swam away.

I beleave them being in a big tank makes this much harder to do.
Thanks
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know what you mean MAD. I had to drain my 50 gal 3/4 of the water in order to catch them with ease. With that, I even had to go through 2 nets just to try and swoop up 5 RBs. But good luck with yours in that 240 gal. I say put a piece of meat inside a huge net, and scope up as much as you can when they start their frenzy. Good Luck man!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

This sucks, where's frank when I need him lol
Oh yeah the time I moved them before I went though 15 nets, and when I moved the 2 bigger ones I had to use a bag, and put it in the water and chase them in it, cause the nets would not hold them








MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I usually have my girlfriend scare them in the direction I'm at. Its a pain in the ass. Not too mention you go though nets like crazy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try taking a divider and section them off in a smaller area.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I prefer the method of dynamite fishing: works great...









Seriously, though: I usually just chase them with a net, and try to corner them. P's get exhausted pretty quickly, so you could take advantage of that. And I noticed that sneaking up a net from behind does the trick: just position the net behind the piranha you want to catch, and then try to spook it (tap on the tank glass on the opposite site): it'll often swim straight into the net...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you could always use a fishing line and bait


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Raptor said:


> Try taking a divider and section them off in a smaller area.


 I agree with this idea MAD. I dont know how feasible it would be in your swimming pool of a tank but it seems like the easiest way to get them isolated and to keep track of just one of your forty.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Invite a local school to come around and catch them for you


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I was wondering if anyone had any good idea's on catching red belly p's in there tank.


 Sorry to disappoint, but I simply use a large net, catch the fish flipping him over (like a sandwich) and that prevents him majority of time of biting through it, while still in the aquario. I keep extra nets available and though some have bit holes in it, not large enough to escape. This goes from piranas sizes 5 inches to larger. I used to use (in the beginning) buckets, pails, plastic milk cartons, etc., to catch them, but caused the fish more stress than to just net it. I used this method also to measure, and for fin clipping to keep them from thrashing around. The key thing to remember; keep your fingers, toes and any other body parts away from the fishes mouth. They do snap rapidly and can deliver a nasty bite.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

hastatus said:


> for fin clipping


 Why would you need to clip your piranha's fins???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Why would you need to clip your piranha's fins???


Read this:

Clipping Fins


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

people been talking about them biting through the nets, could you try a soft ruuber made contaner with some small holes in it?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Use 2 strainers, the ones used when cooking... they cannot tear through the and are relativly large and have worked for people before


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Stick your hands in...and try to catch them w/ ur bare hands...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would also try the dividers. Acouple of those eggcrates might work. I dont have your size tank, but I would separate bout half, then with the second split them up again, and if you need to, separate them up one more time. I would figure that you would only have about 6 or 7 left in the last separation, then your chances get a hell of a lot better to net him out. Good luck!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Everyone gave valid points. I also would suggest removiing anything other than the p's from the tank first so that they are goping nuts and bumping into things.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks, I'm gonna use some of those light comb things. That are used to cover lights, som people use them as lids.
MAD


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Use 2 strainers, the ones used when cooking... they cannot tear through the and are relativly large and have worked for people before


. But you are also risk of damaging the fine scales which could introduce disease/parasites. Always keep in mind that scales serve a mutiple purpose other than decoration. They are there as a shield for the soft layer of tissue below.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

just slowly bring the net to them and they gentley scop them out. my spilos and rhom had success catching them with easy. only scary part is the airborne transfer. i dont know what will happen within those couple seconds. luckly none of them bite through the net while transfering. the most imprtant part is to be gentle and slow =)


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sure easy for you to say, once you stick the net in the tank all 41 swim to the other side of the tank. I wonder if I can get someone to come over and do this. I am serios I tryed for allmost 6 hours when I moved them the last time. I then said screw it and emptied all the water out.
MAD


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i wouldnt mind helping you. where are you from? i would love to check out your 4X P's. never seen it. how do you clean your tank? isnt it scary? with the numbers that big they shouldnt be scared of anything i would think. you got balls man!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm in michigan. I'm not scared of these fish. It isn't really hard to clean just jump in lol. It would be sweet if someone could help. But im gonna try the dividers. There fish man there gonna be scared of a person nomatter what.
MAD


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

dont always count on that. my sh are attacking me when i do water changes and they are only 3-4". too bad they dnt have teeth yet


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranhas don't bother me, I've been bit a couple times in the last 10 years I've been keeping them. That damn snakehead scared my though when it jumped out of its tank an clamped down on the end of my steal toed boot. LOL. I had a rhomb that was pretty big I used to tell people I'd give them $100 to pet him. Before they would do it I'd get out some blood worms and wave it around in the tank so the blood would come out. LOL when they seen him grab ahold of that 4oz cube they where like no way, then I'd stick my hand in there and pet him. lol Piranhas are way sweet.
MAD


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh I forgot too mention that lobster thats in there now, holly sh*t that guy is pissed, I have to watch him when I clean he can almost get that claw around my rist. He'd be dinner if he did that, but im not up for losing a finger.
MAD


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

good luck and let us know how it all goes. It should be easier with those dividers in there tho.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

use a stranier and a net , thats what i do , it works for me , and mine are the same size as yours


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when transporting fish their is a drug called ms-222 unfotunitely not everyone has access or expeirence with this drug it would make your p's mildly sedated which in your case with 41 rbp's it would rock. don't no where to get it don't no how much it costs! but maybe frank could help out on this.


----------

